# Need info about traveling out of Italy during PdiS renew process



## randallforbes (May 10, 2015)

Hello,

My PdiS expires in the second week of July, and I have already submitted my PdiS renewal packet at the post office and received a first-questura-appointment for late May. I would like to travel to Poland and Germany in mid-June for 9 days, returning to Italy, and I would like to buy my round-trip plane tickets shortly.

I am assuming that I will NOT be asked to surrender my valid (unexpired) PdiS in late May at my first questura appointment. Is that correct? I am assuming that German and Polish border officials will accept my valid PdiS plus renewal documents (I will carry everything with me) during my 9-day June travels. I am an American passport holder, so I will be traveling with all this valid, unexpired documentation. 

Buying my air tickets now would be cheaper, but should I wait to buy the tickets until after my late-May questura appointment just to be sure there are no issues about my traveling within this period? 

Should I be asking this question on the German/Polish forums, since the issue really is what German and Polish officials accept as valid travel docs? 

Thanks for any help you can provide!

RF


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

What border officials? That's all Schengen Area travel.


----------



## randallforbes (May 10, 2015)

Thanks for responding. 

Shortly after the Charlie Hebdo incident in Paris, when I flew back to Italy from Paris, everyone getting off the plane was screened and asked to produce identity documents in Italy. 

Also, although I didn't mention this in my original post, I do have relatives in the US, and were there an emergency, I might need to travel there between now and the expiration of my PdiS. 

This is actually my second renewal of a PdiS, but I cannot recall whether I was asked to surrender my PdiS at my first questura meeting. I was hoping someone might be able to tell me about their experiences traveling during the renewal period.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

OK, but that's not at all routine.

You'll have either your PdS or a PdS application receipt. Carry whichever you have.

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## randallforbes (May 10, 2015)

Thanks again for your response. I do know that was not routine, but it happened. I should have asked my question more broadly about whether German and Polish officials readily accept Italian PdiS application receipts as valid. I've asked on the Germany and Poland forums about the circumstances in which foreign vistors can be required to produce documents. 

I am still interested to know the answer to my question about whether I will be asked to surrender my valid-thru-July PdiS card at my first questura appointment in late May. 

Also, if anyone has any experience of travel in Germany and Poland with a PdiS application receipt, I'd be interested to hear of your experience.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

It's perfectly fine. You're carrying evidence of legal stay permission in Italy (PdS or PdS receipt), and you have visa waiver privileges elsewhere in the Schengen Area that you will not exceed. In the _extremely_ unlikely event German or Polish authorities wish to confirm your stay permission they have telephones that will connect them to their counterparts in Italy.

Enjoy your trip (for @#$ sake ).


----------



## randallforbes (May 10, 2015)

Thanks for your best wishes!

If not you, perhaps someone else knows whether I will be asked to relinquish my unexpired PdiS card at my late May appointment with the questura.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

No, not typically. But, again, if I'm wrong and your questura wants your card it simply doesn't matter as long as you get a PdS renewal receipt.


----------



## randallforbes (May 10, 2015)

Thanks again! In my case, I always feel a bit better being able to show a plastic picture ID that shows an unexpired valid travel card.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

You're fixated on holding the physical card for some odd reason, but bear in mind the only thing that card demonstrates is that authorities thought you _had_ legal immigration status in Italy _when the card was issued_. That's it -- that's as far as it goes. (A PdS receipt does exactly the same thing, except in your case it would be more recent and in that narrow sense "better.") If somebody really wants to know your _current_ immigration status then they'll (electronically) ask Italy.


----------



## yahya khan (Apr 28, 2015)

BBCWatcher said:


> You're fixated on holding the physical card for some odd reason, but bear in mind the only thing that card demonstrates is that authorities thought you had legal immigration status in Italy when the card wass issued. That's it -- that's as far as it goes. (A PdS receipt does exactly the same thing, except in your case it would be more recent and in that narrow sense "better.") If somebody really wants to know your current immigration status then they'll (electronically) ask Italy.


Hi my name in soggiorno is ata ulah its was mistake of questura not mine and my name in passport is atta ullah and i want travel to Portugal can i travel or not 
2 questura said i have to wait till soggiorno expired


----------



## dermott (May 27, 2015)

randallforbes said:


> Thanks for your best wishes!
> 
> If not you, perhaps someone else knows whether I will be asked to relinquish my unexpired PdiS card at my late May appointment with the questura.


You're not asked to hand over your PdiS card until you collect the new one. You have to hand in your expired one to get the new one.


----------



## dermott (May 27, 2015)

yahya khan said:


> Hi my name in soggiorno is ata ulah its was mistake of questura not mine and my name in passport is atta ullah and i want travel to Portugal can i travel or not
> 2 questura said i have to wait till soggiorno expired


Unfortunately you can't always believe what they tell you at the Questura. You should be able to get a replacement, I know at least one person who has for a similar reason.

You should make an appoiontment with a Patronato who will be able to advise you. There are usually several offices of different organisations in most towns. You should Google *ACLI*, only one of the organisations. Their home page has a search option that lets you find an office near you.


----------

